# 4 Point Equal-I-Zer For Sale



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have for sale a Nice Equal-I-Zer 4-Point with 1000lb bars, $300, Pickup only but will deliver to anyone in the Little Rock,Ar area.


----------

